# Bolt and Nut sizes



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

Got a Massey 135 and need the bolt sizes for the injector pump and lift pump 
Thanks


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

*bolt sizes*

probably 3/8 coarse thred , you will have to go to the parts 'blow-up' for the length.
Jim


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

google mf135parts and go from there
jim


----------



## ckcj81 (Oct 18, 2016)

great thank you


----------

